# 67 GTO front and rear seat belts



## pcolenutt (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello,

I saw a few threads dating back from 2008 by a lady of the name Linda requesting help with sourcing some original seat belts for her 65 GTO. I have 2 small children and would like to fit lap belts in the rear to fit around the child seats, original ones if possible, or a newer retrofit that is still in keeping with the car. I live in the UK. Does anyone have any pointers of how to source them? 

The front passenger seat is also missing the retracting / rolling part of the belt that bolts into the floor (the bit attached to the centre console area is there, but the part that retracts at the door side is missing). And also my drivers front seat belt, while it seems to be all present, wont clip together anymore. So I could probably do with a full set of 67 Pontiac GTO lap belts ideally! I dont want to get cheap looking ones preferably, but the important ones are the rear ones for the children (UK law means the car is seat belt exempt but I dont like to have the kids unfastened if that makes sense).

Many thanks - this was my first (of probably many) questions on this forum as I joined it today 

All the best.
Paul


----------

